# Adobe Photoshop Elements 10 + Photoshop CS6 US$ 315 at B&H



## Todd (Oct 14, 2002)

24 hour sale at B&H

Adobe Photoshop Elements 10 + Photoshop CS6 : US$ 315

Photoshop & Premiere Elements 10 + Photoshop CS6 : US$ 340

Photoshop Lightroom 4 + Photoshop CS6 : $US 390


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

They are all back ordered.... seems they must be getting swamped with orders. Makes sense, it is a great deal.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Thanks for the heads up, Just bought Lightroom and Photoshop.
Now I have two more nice apps to add to my collection for manipulating my images.

Nice savings too.

Wow.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Just checked back to that site today,
Sale is over, Wow, I got in just under the wire.

Even if it is on back order, It doesn't matter I can wait.
Great that it all works with Mountain Lion too, That's a bonus.

All my friends in the Toronto Photo Club have Lightroom or PhotoShop,
I have always been a little jealous when I saw their prepped up images.

Thanks again


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

The last time I owned PhotoShop was way back with PhotoShop 2.5 and 3.0
This'll be a real treat to be able to manipulate my images in style for a change.

I imagine a lot has changed since then,
Especially the cost of the plugins (Wow, They are pricey now)

Can hardly wait.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Lawrence said:


> The last time I owned PhotoShop was way back with PhotoShop 2.5 and 3.0
> This'll be a real treat to be able to manipulate my images in style for a change.
> 
> I imagine a lot has changed since then,
> ...


It will be quite a bit of a learning curve since those iterations, but you will be amazed at how much easier it is to do things once you get to know it.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

screature said:


> It will be quite a bit of a learning curve since those iterations, but you will be amazed at how much easier it is to do things once you get to know it.


Fortunately the package comes with some learning DVD's for Lightroom and CS6,
Glad I hooked into this deal when I did, Got it within the last few hours of the sale.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

If you missed the sale, and only need about 90% of Photoshop's capabilities, you can get 'em for fraction of the price with Pixelmator, still on sale at only $14.99.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

CubaMark said:


> If you missed the sale, and only need about 90% of Photoshop's capabilities, you can get 'em for fraction of the price with Pixelmator, still on sale at only $14.99.


I have that already, But I wouldn't compare it as being that close to CS6,
I can't wait until I get CS6, This application will really allow me to make my images soar.

Also CS6 will allow me to process RAW images from all my digital camera's,
My Konica Minolta Dimage A2, Minolta Dimage 5 and my DSLR Nikon D80.


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

CubaMark said:


> If you missed the sale, and only need about 90% of Photoshop's capabilities, you can get 'em for fraction of the price with Pixelmator, still on sale at only $14.99.


Pixelmator is not even close to having 90% of Photoshop's capabilities... for basic home photo manipulation it is fine but to say Pixelmator has 90% of Photoshop's capabilities is just plain wrong. Especially when one considers the plethora of 3rd party plugins that add a multitude of extra capabilities to Photoshop. And not to mention Photoshop's integration into their other programs like Illustrator, Flash, Lightroom, After Effects, Premier etc.

Pixelmator is fine for the amateur but I don't know a single working pro using Pixelmator.


----------



## CubaMark (Feb 16, 2001)

Okay - howzabout I rephrase it to say "90% of normal human beings' use of Photoshop's capabilities" ? 

Obviously someone who makes a living with Photoshop knows what they need, and that Pixelmator likely doesn't have it (yet).

I constantly come across people who "need" a certain bit of software just because "everyone else" has it. Like a person for whom I do occasional support... called me to do something (like, "right click"... that's the level we're talking about here) and they had purchased Adobe CS6... which they thought they needed to be able to read PDFs. Seriously. Once they discovered that they'd also purchased Photoshop, then it became a never-ending series of tutorials on how to do (x) or  in Photoshop...


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

CubaMark said:


> *Okay - howzabout I rephrase it to say "90% of normal human beings' use of Photoshop's capabilities" ? *
> 
> Obviously someone who makes a living with Photoshop knows what they need, and that Pixelmator likely doesn't have it (yet).
> 
> I constantly come across people who "need" a certain bit of software just because "everyone else" has it. Like a person for whom I do occasional support... called me to do something (like, "right click"... that's the level we're talking about here) and they had purchased Adobe CS6... which they thought they needed to be able to read PDFs. Seriously. Once they discovered that they'd also purchased Photoshop, then it became a never-ending series of tutorials on how to do (x) or  in Photoshop...


That may be an acceptable post... but 90% of "normal" human beings don't need Photoshop in the first place thus the content of your first post was moot, wrong and just plain bad information for the uninitiated.


----------



## Max (Sep 26, 2002)

Though the name sucks, GIMP does much of what Photoshop does... and it's free. Maybe not as nice an interface, but so what. Plus, now it's OS X native... finally. A simple install and yer done.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I'm still waiting...It's on back order still,
Oh well, At least I'm assured of getting it a the reduced price at least.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

Yay!!! It has finally shipped

CS6 and Lightroom.

Should see it in a few days.

Can't wait to play with it.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

I got them all!!!!

Muha ha ha ha....

Going over the KellyTraining.com DVD's,
Glad I got them for free with the CS6 and Lightroom installs.

Crap, All my friends are asking me when I'll be finished with the training DVD's already,
I just got them, Get in line.

Heh


----------



## screature (May 14, 2007)

Lawrence said:


> I got them all!!!!
> 
> Muha ha ha ha....
> 
> ...


Glad you got your order Lawrence... learn well and have lots of fun... don't be pressured by your friends... take the time you need...

On the other hand if these friends are willing to pay you for your knowledge then treat the tutorials like a job/being at school and get up to speed as fast as possible to make some extra deniros to help pay for your cruises.


----------



## Lawrence (Mar 11, 2003)

screature said:


> Glad you got your order Lawrence... learn well and have lots of fun... don't be pressured by your friends... take the time you need...
> 
> On the other hand if these friends are willing to pay you for your knowledge then treat the tutorials like a job/being at school and get up to speed as fast as possible to make some extra deniros to help pay for your cruises.


Like (Need a like button on ehMac)


----------



## MacDoc (Nov 3, 2001)

I've been tempted by PS Elements and can't decide between Lightroom and Aperture or whether I want or need either.

Maybe I will try a 30 day download of Elements and go from there now I have all these travel shot from the North Atlantic trip.


----------

